# Windows Cannot Playback Audio Stream



## removed12707a (Aug 30, 2006)

I am having sound card errors since i rebooted my computer and whenever i try to play a song or a movie the error comes up as Windows Cannot Playback Audio Stream...I've been looking for Sound Card Drivers but couldn't find any on sound card driver sites.
I've also tried looking for the HP Application Driver Recovery program on my pc but i think that also has been removed.

My computer brand is HP and the model is a1020a
What can i do to get my sound back and working?

Here is the Codec Reporting Text

Codec Reporting Utility Output Text
-----------------------------------
Date and Time: 11-Nov-2006 17:51:51 

System Information
------------------
Operating System = Microsoft (R) Windows XP Professional (5.01.2600)
CPU Descriptor = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
CPU Clock Speed = 2932 Mhz.
Total Memory = 247 Mb.
DirectX Version = 9.0c
WMI Version = 2600.0000
ACM Version = 5.00.0


Audio Codecs
------------
ACELP.net
FileVersion = 3.02
CompanyName = Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
FileDescription = Audio codec for MS ACM
InternalName = sl_anet.acm
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Sipro Lab Telecom Inc. 1998-99
OriginalFileName = sl_anet.acm
ProductName = ACELP.net Audio Codec
ProductVersion = 3.02
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 1.40
CompanyName = Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
FileDescription = ACELP.net Audio Decoder
InternalName = AcelpDec.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1997-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
OriginalFileName = AcelpDec.ax
ProductName = ACELP.net Audio Decoder
ProductVersion = 1.40
ACM Wrapper
FileVersion = 6.05.01.0902
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = DirectShow Runtime.
InternalName = Quartz.dll
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
OriginalFileName = Quartz.dll
ProductName = 
ProductVersion = 6.05.01.0902
CCITT A-Law
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msg711.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
CCITT u-Law
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msg711.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM)
FileVersion = 1.01
CompanyName = DSP GROUP, INC.
FileDescription = DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Audio Codec for MSACM V3.50
InternalName = tssoft32.acm
LegalCopyright = Copyright DSP Group, Inc. 1993-1996
OriginalFileName = tssoft32.acm
ProductName = DSP GROUP Windows NT(TM) TrueSpeech CODEC
ProductVersion = 1.01
GSM 6.10
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msgsm32.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
IAC2
FileVersion = 2.05.53
CompanyName = Intel Corporation
FileDescription = Indeo® audio software
InternalName = iac25_32.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Intel Corp. 1997
OriginalFileName = iac25_32.ax
ProductName = Indeo® audio software
ProductVersion = 2.05.53
IMA ADPCM
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = IMA ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = IMA ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = imaadp32.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
Microsoft ADPCM
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msadp32.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
Microsoft G.723.1
FileVersion = 4.4.3400
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = msg723
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Intel Corp. and Microsoft Corporation 1995-1999
OriginalFileName = msg723.acm
ProductName = Windows® NetMeeting®
ProductVersion = 3.01
MPEG Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 6.05.01.0902
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = DirectShow Runtime.
InternalName = Quartz.dll
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
OriginalFileName = Quartz.dll
ProductName = 
ProductVersion = 6.05.01.0902
MPEG Layer-3
FileVersion = 1, 9, 0, 0305
CompanyName = Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
FileDescription = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM
InternalName = l3codec.acm
LegalCopyright = Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
OriginalFileName = l3codec.acm
ProductName = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM
ProductVersion = 1, 0, 0, 0
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 5, 0, 50
CompanyName = Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
FileDescription = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Decoder
InternalName = L3CODECX.AX
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1997 Fraunhofer IIS
OriginalFileName = L3CODECX.AX
ProductName = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for Microsoft DirectShow
ProductVersion = 1, 5, 0, 50
MSN Messenger Audio Codec
FileVersion = 7.5.0306.0
CompanyName = Microsoft Corp.
FileDescription = MSN Messenger Audio Codec
InternalName = sirenacm
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1997 - 2005 Microsoft Corporation
OriginalFileName = sirenacm.dll
ProductName = MSN Messenger Audio Codec
ProductVersion = 7.5.0306.0
PCM
FileVersion = 2.05.53
CompanyName = Intel Corporation
FileDescription = Indeo® audio software
InternalName = iac25_32.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Intel Corp. 1997
OriginalFileName = iac25_32.ax
ProductName = Indeo® audio software
ProductVersion = 2.05.53
Windows Media Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4477
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio Decoder
InternalName = msadds32.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
OriginalFileName = msadds32.ax
ProductName = Windows Media Audio Decoder
ProductVersion = 8.00.00.4477
Windows Media Audio V1
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4477
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio
InternalName = msaud32
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
OriginalFileName = msaud32
ProductName = Windows Media Audio
ProductVersion = 8.00.00.4477
Windows Media Audio V2
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4477
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio
InternalName = msaud32
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
OriginalFileName = msaud32
ProductName = Windows Media Audio
ProductVersion = 8.00.00.4477
WM Speech Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 9.00.00.2980
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Speech Encoder
InternalName = wmspdmoe.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmspdmoe.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 9.00.00.2980
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio Decoder
InternalName = wmadmod.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmadmod.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646
WMAudio Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio Decoder
InternalName = wmadmod.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmadmod.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646
WMAudio Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 9.00.00.2980
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Corona Windows Media Audio 9 Encoder/Transcoder
InternalName = wmadmoe2.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmadmoe2.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 9.00.00.2980
WMSpeech Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio 9 Voice Decoder
InternalName = wmspdmod.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmspdmod.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646


----------

